# Duece. Coupe.



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Just bought my first quantum today. An 82 Quantum Coupe. This is my dream Volkswagen and I have big plans for her. Hopefully I can fit them all in over this winter and spring. I'll be sure to keep everyone updated with progress.










































Super pumped on this build. Thanks to JohnBarleyCorn for selling her to me.


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

Nice car. Come on over to our Bx forums...

http://www.dog.mp3equipped.com/cgi-bin/ubb-cgi_bin/ultimatebb.cgi


----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Don't worry folks, I kept one coupe for myself.:snowcool:


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

I hope you have yours out next show year!


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Not nearly as much as I hope I do.


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

So I bought the motor that will soon be stuffed in the coupes engine bay. :beer:










most of the parts i need are already on their way to my house. will post more pics soon

also... bought suspension, but that'll be after the swap.


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

That is going to be a sweet engine for that car. What about transmission? I'm definitely interested in how this turns out.


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

Cool! Are you going to have to use a different intake?


----------



## CIH Opel (Dec 7, 2009)

I can't wait to see this when its finished. Im glad to see this coupe in good hands.:thumbup:


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm goingto use the stock tranny and keep it inline. I'm going to do bearings and synchro rings so it'll be up to date. And as far as intake, if you mean the manifold I wanna keep the stock one, but I don't think it'll clear the hood without the oil pan hanging down to low. I'm looking into sectioning the Pan and oil pick up but we'll see. I'm going to start pulling the motor next week when I have some time off of work. I'll be sure to post pics.


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

Yes, sorry, meant the intake manifold.

I didn't know that that transmission would bolt to a VR6.

:beer:


----------



## VroetershW (Oct 10, 2009)

Tuned in, looking forward to seeing where this goes :thumbup:


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Biodome said:


> I didn't know that that transmission would bolt to a VR6.
> 
> :beer:


It won't without something special.....:sly:


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

Ya, that was my attempt at tactfully asking what the plan was for the transmission...


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

I can't speak for him....but I think it'll be worth the wait to see. Of course I do have an extra syncro drivetrain arriving Sunday if he were to go really crazy....


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

Watching this one


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Haha maybe eventually but for now.... Ill stick with FWD. :laugh:

And no it will not direct bolt on, But Ive spent to much damn money already for this not to happen. So tomorrow to kick off the new year, im pulling the motor. :beer:


----------



## CIH Opel (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm not sure if you have everything planned out as far as drivetrain is concerned but I believe 034 motorsport may make and adaptor to go from VR6 to 4 cyl. I do know they make an adaptor to go from VR6 to the Audi 5cyl bolt pattern and I believe a flywheel spacer is also available to keep everything lined up. 

Here is a link to the bell housing adaptor for the 5cyl trans
http://www.034motorsport.com/engine...er-plate-vr6-to-audi-quattro-trans-p-665.html

Hope you don't mind just trying to help.


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Haha yea man, wouldn't dive into something like this with out having everything planned out. Good looking out though. And I pulled the motor and started cleaning the bay today.










Anyone need a 1.7L cis complete motor? hahaha


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

No fair! I didn't know you had a real shop with a lift! Someday..someday...


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Haha yea it's my landlords, he's stoked on the project. So he doesn't mind


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Ended up going with a b5 a4 trans, got everything bolted together. Going to put her in the engine bay and start making motor mounts today


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

Cool!:beer: 

Looks like you used the 034 adaptor?


----------



## CIH Opel (Dec 7, 2009)

It certainly does. I like the progress so far. Looks well thought out.:thumbup:


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

This where she's gonna sit... Hood still shuts and I can still use the stock full radiator. Have to custom make my k-frame though.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

Plenty of room for turbo :thumbup:


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

oh dam this is sweet opcorn:


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

So jealous. Amazing how fast it goes when you have a decent place to work.:thumbup:


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

How did the A4 transmission fit in?


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

flatnbagged said:


> Have to custom make my k-frame though.


 thats gonna suck. are you gonna build in some sorta provisions to protect your oil pan while your at it? it looks like it gonna be low where its sitting.


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

It won't be to bad building the k frame to fit, just have to make the center section a little lower. The oil pan sits level with my frame rails so I'll do something to protect her, but I'm not gonna go crazy low like I did my rado. Might just stance it so I can actually have fun with all that motor. 

And the a4 tranny fits perfectly, kinda sucks that it's a hydraulic clutch and the gear box is different. But the I'm not going to have to do custom axles so that's one less headache.


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm sure you'll do fine engineering the k frame. Did you use a 4 cylinder a4 tranny with an adapter, or a v6 tranny? My future plans is to change out mine for a longitudinal passat tranny. I'm glad to hear that custom axles arnt needed. Are you using the Audi ones, or the original quantum axles?


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

I used a b5 a4 1.8t 5 speed. And I'm going to use my quantum axles for suspension reasons. I believe the inner joints of the axles are the same, not sure about the splines though.


----------



## CIH Opel (Dec 7, 2009)

Man that looks good!:thumbup:


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

CIH Opel said:


> Man that looks good!:thumbup:


 Thanks man.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

watching :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Congratulations.

Exterior looks relatively flawless. :beer::beer:


----------



## jj the butcha (Jan 7, 2010)

wow randy i had no idea you picked this up. cant wait to see it done.


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

jj the butcha said:


> wow randy i had no idea you picked this up. cant wait to see it done.


 Yea I can't wait either. Ive been working 6 days a week so I haven't had much time to work on it. Not sure if it'll be ready for dustoff. Hopefully :facepalm:


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

Subscribed. :thumbup:


----------



## danderso (Oct 14, 2008)

looks awesome! 
Subscribed!


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Been working like crazy but have managed to clean the Vr up a little bit


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

Looks good!


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Damn I need access to a shop or at least a garage...might be moving in May and might have at least a single bay in a detached garage...better than nothing. I need to catch up to you.
Blast the exhaust manifolds and paint them or get them ceramicoated...they stand out with the rust color.

Engine looks much much nicer now.


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Yea I don't know what your deadline is but dustoff is only 60 days away. I doubt I'll be ready for dustoff. 

and yea I still have a lot on that motor I have to touch up. Just don't have the time.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I almost bought this car last year. Pretty cool to see it's getting some much needed TLC, let alone a VR6. 

Nice work. :beer: opcorn:


----------



## smoothAMBER (Apr 6, 2010)

flatnbagged said:


> Been working like crazy but have managed to clean the Vr up a little bit


damn randy! motors mint! :thumbup::thumbup:




opcorn:


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Thanks man. Wait till you see the wheels I just picked up today.


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Stage 2 Endurance SouthBend clutch came in. finally able to bolt it all together.


















And I picked up a little treat for my self. 16x9.5s gonna be trading two of the 9.5s for 8.5s.


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

Looking good! mk4 wheels? Hopefully they aren't pink when you're done with them! :beer:

That adaptor looks a lot nicer than I thought it would!


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

Corvette.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Did not see the sawblades coming....I figured something else would be in the works. I can't wait to see my former coupe all done up in her new glory.


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

mr sarcastic said:


> Corvette.


Ironic that you didn't catch the sarcasm.


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

:sly::beer:


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Yea I was going a different way with wheels but the salad shooters were to good of a deal to pass up. I'm thinking polished?!


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

I vote :thumbdown: on polishing them. Are you going to keep the car the silvery blue?


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Yes sir. Stock interior, stock exterior, just stanced out on some nice wheels with a little something under the hood. That's all I'm really going for. Trying to keep it period correct. Except for the motor of course. :laugh:


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Didn't you get a set of RML 15" flakes? If so, what are you doing with them???:laugh:


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

JohnBarleyCorn said:


> Didn't you get a set of RML 15" flakes? If so, what are you doing with them???:laugh:


Haha i was planning on buying them but Wheels were last on my list. The shooters just fell in my lap.


----------



## xhopesfall24 (Jul 2, 2009)

Gonna suck if you keep it long enough to have to do the chains again


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

I am keeping an eye on this as I am thinking about doing the same thing to my quantum. I just find it hard to justify a 1200 starter, adapter plate and flywheel when I bought the car for 400 bones! Keep it up!


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Well if you're putting it in a syncro, you're lucky. Your trans will bolt up to the adapter plate. Mine didn't. So I had to buy a trans, have custom axles made, and convert it to a hydraulic clutch. But yea I spent quite a bit of money so far.

The starter it came in today!


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Wow - thats a hell of a starter. Looking good!


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Since the Flanges on the new 1.8t trans are bigger then my stock ones. I made some custom axles. Took the inner splines off of 1.8t axles and welded them on to my stock axles. Machined them flat and put a center pin in them to make sure they stayed straight.


































Looking into gettin them balanced but can find anyplace that will do FWD axles. Any suggestions? They're pretty damn straight and I made sure the weight of the weld was even all around, just want to make sure. :beer:


----------



## demon102pl (Jul 26, 2010)

oo im all over this opcorn: by the way i love pictures :laugh::thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

I wouldn't worry *too* much about perfect balance, I am sure the grease and CVs aren't always in perfect balance, and they rotate alot further out (in radius) than the axles themselves. I'd worry more about being straight. 

I am envious of your machining. Wish I had (and knew how to use) a lathe and a mill. Someday.. .


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

I concure about balancing them. As long as they're staight, you should be fine. I was you, I'd run em for a bit then check the welds for cracks. That'd prolly be the only way they'd fail.


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

I remember an old article about a crazy 2.0 16V w/ 2 stages of N2O in the UK. Nickel plated axles, that showed the twisting action from stress cracks in the plating. No idea if that would apply here, though.


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Yea I'm just super nervous. Youre not really suppose to weld axles anyways since theyre case hardened steel. :screwy: (makes them brittle) But yea, I'll run them for a bit and check them. :thumbup:


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

From what i can see, it doesn't look like there is a way you can slide a larger pipe over the welded area, then weld the ends. That's how many people add strength to a welded axle. Is that possible? Or would it interfere with the cv boot?


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

mr sarcastic said:


> From what i can see, it doesn't look like there is a way you can slide a larger pipe over the welded area, then weld the ends. That's how many people add strength to a welded axle. Is that possible? Or would it interfere with the cv boot?


Yea that bump is for the cv boot to slide over. I thought about reinforcing it, still might. Just need to figure something out for the boot.


----------



## pegasis (Oct 29, 2010)

never seem one of those cars in my life


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

pegasis said:


> never seem one of those cars in my life


It's one of the ugliest but at the same time sexiest Vw you'll ever see.  Hahahaha


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

I see no ugliness in it whatsoever.


----------



## DasChupacabra (Nov 3, 2006)

Randy, it took 2 all night garage sessions to build the Fox suspension, it's still doable for this baby :laugh:


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

NHKid said:


> Randy, it took 2 all night garage sessions to build the Fox suspension, it's still doable for this baby :laugh:


Haha I'm not scared, suspension is the second to last thing I'm doing. We'll get it done. :thumbup:


----------



## DasChupacabra (Nov 3, 2006)

I wasn't even referring to the suspension, I meant getting this thing in the car in general :laugh:


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

its the weekend. more pictures please


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Haha didn't do a whole lot yesterday. Took the trans off to align the starter and decided to put my axles together.


























You couldn't even tell that they were custom built. :laugh:


----------



## mcgillis (Dec 6, 2007)

lookin good


----------



## mattydode (May 20, 2008)

lookin awesome randy. salad shooters are gunna be bauce


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Well tomorrow is the day I finally get that motor set in the car. Put it on the lift and set it all up today. I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I like the build:thumbup:


----------



## theillusionofsafety (Feb 27, 2007)

this is awesome:thumbup:


----------



## DasChupacabra (Nov 3, 2006)

Real-time update:


----------



## ZADOR (May 22, 2010)

Здравствуйте, я Английский язык не знаю, поэтому пользуюсь translate.google.ру... 
У меня есть Пассат b2 coupe... Хочу поставить в него 1.8 турбо... сделайте пожалуйста более подробный фотоотчёт по замене агрегата... заранее спасибо. 



Hello, I'm English I do not know why I use translate.google.ru ... 
I have a Passat b2 coupe ... I want to put in his 1.8 turbo ... Please make a more detailed photo report on the replacement unit ... Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

ZADOR said:


> Здравствуйте, я Английский язык не знаю, поэтому пользуюсь translate.google.ру...
> У меня есть Пассат b2 coupe... Хочу поставить в него 1.8 турбо... сделайте пожалуйста более подробный фотоотчёт по замене агрегата... заранее спасибо.
> 
> 
> ...


 Google didn't translate that too well. 
What he said was that he does not know English, so he's using Google translate. And then obviously he wants to put a 1.8T in his B2 Passat. Too bad I don't have a Cyrillic keypad... 

Check this thread out: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4395541-82-Quantum-coupe-build-up&highlight=quantum+coupe 
Though, I'm not sure he ever finished it.


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Weekend update. 
Motor is finally sitting in the car.  


























































Spent 20 hours in the garage Saturday. Still need to clean up all the mounts and build the k-frame. Got the shift linkage all squared away to. Exhaust is being done this week also. :thumbup:


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Were those hockey pucks I saw? 
Man that looks beautiful sitting in there. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## theillusionofsafety (Feb 27, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup: for hockey pucks!


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Hockey pucks FTW. Hahaha. I need it to be pretty solid because of the lack of clearance everywhere. It's quite a large motor to be shoved in that car... But it fit surprisingly well considering. 

I just need to hook up a few more things, then she's off to get wired... :thumbup:


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

i love hockey pucks with a vr. its a pretty smooth reving engine, moderate vibration at idle.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Remember all that extra space in there when the stock 1.7 was in there? That's one reason I love the longitudinals...plenty of space to work. Well, the 4-cyl longitudinals at least...:sly:


----------



## CIH Opel (Dec 7, 2009)

Looking real good. Almost looks like it belongs in there.:thumbup:


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

good meeting you and your homies yesterday


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

PoppaCW said:


> good meeting you and your homies yesterday


Yea you to man. I'll definitely see you at some shows. :thumbup:


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

i'll be standing in line waiting for my ride in that beast at h2o :laugh:


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Haven't posted in a while due to working like crazzzyyyyy. But i've made some progress.

Got my wheels back from being polished! I think they'll look amazing.

















Got everything all ready for her to be wired up. Not something i wanted to tackle on my own so I shipped her to my buddy jesse's shop, Banchwerks in R.I. Hopefully have her back soon. Driveway looks rather empty.









On a good note I picked up a daily driver that will most likely be smashed out on wide steelies soon :laugh:
84' Quantum sedan coincidentally the same color as my coupe :thumbup:


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Love it. Specs on the wheels and adapters? 

Thinking something GM myself, but much older...


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

greggearhead said:


> Love it. Specs on the wheels and adapters?
> 
> Thinking something GM myself, but much older...


The wheels are all 16x9.5" obviously the thickness of adapter is gonna depend on the offsets of whatever wheels your running. But these wheels will have a set of 195/40/16 tires stretched on them this week!


----------



## VroetershW (Oct 10, 2009)

Straight dope. Nice work :thumbup:


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

flatnbagged said:


> Just bought my first quantum today. An 82 Quantum Coupe. This is my dream Volkswagen and I have big plans for her. Hopefully I can fit them all in over this winter and spring. I'll be sure to keep everyone updated with progress.


Can I just say PHOAGH? God I would so love to own that. Lovely car! :thumbup:


----------



## mcgillis (Dec 6, 2007)

how's the progress? can't wait to see the finished product :thumbup:


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

I miss my silver-blue baby.


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Yea I miss her to. I still havent gotten her back from the shop yet. :banghead: A lot of work still needs to be done when she does comes back. Hopfeully the first show she'll see will be wolfsgart in Burlington, VT at the end of July. :thumbup:


----------



## mcgillis (Dec 6, 2007)

any progress on this build? excited to see more pictures and a finished project :thumbup:


----------



## smoothAMBER (Apr 6, 2010)

mcgillis said:


> any progress on this build? excited to see more pictures and a finished project :thumbup:


Dont know if randy saw this but it's still out being wired.


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

smoothAMBER said:


> Dont know if randy saw this but it's still out being wired.


Yea I'm sick of waiting on other people. I'm just going to go pick it up and wire it myself. But thats all that she needs. I have everything else done. Just bought a B5 S4 so that has kinda of made me lose sight of the quantum :banghead:


----------



## Ajaxpowder (Oct 10, 2010)

any updates?


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

yes updates...this would be awesome to see..to bad most of your pics are deleted..


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Sorry Guys, been a busy summer and the car has been at one of my buddies shops. It should be coming home soon. Probably wont see the road this year. Still way to much stuff to do to get her the way i want.


----------



## cabrlicious (Jan 27, 2008)

flatnbagged said:


> Sorry Guys, been a busy summer and the car has been at one of my buddies shops. It should be coming home soon. Probably wont see the road this year. Still way to much stuff to do to get her the way i want.


a lot of your pictures are not showing from photo bucket ... im dying to see this stuff, care to email me?


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Bought a set of wheels for my sedan.

14x9 14x10 wide steelies wrapped in 195/45/14


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Hopefully got all the pictures fixed. Found a couple that I didnt post. So here they are.


----------



## mcgillis (Dec 6, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## gogolfIII (Aug 9, 2010)

flatnbagged said:


> Bought a set of wheels for my sedan.
> 
> 14x9 14x10 wide steelies wrapped in 195/45/14


Wow. :heart:


----------



## VR6B4 (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

This build is awesome in every way:thumbup:

MAD SKILLZ:beer:


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

1 can 'rado said:


> This build is awesome in every way:thumbup:
> 
> MAD SKILLZ:beer:


Thanks man. Been losing motivation on her, actually put her up for sale.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

nice build dude:thumbup:


----------



## that_vw_guy (Jul 23, 2006)

That coupe would be so awesome with 300 whp and synchro 

Both cars are awesome tho, props


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Got bored and did a little suspension motification. Still need to adjust the rear. VR oil pan is pretty much sitting on the ground. :banghead:


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

flatnbagged said:


> Got bored and did a little suspension motification. Still need to adjust the rear. VR oil pan is pretty much sitting on the ground. :banghead:


Sweet, that Vr looks good sittn straight instead of side ways.Are those cars like super rare?
I like it.opcorn:


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

They're not impossible to find but there sure isn't many around. I believe only 1000 coupes were imported to the states... And thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

flatnbagged said:


> They're not impossible to find but there sure isn't many around. I believe only 1000 coupes were imported to the states... And thanks!:thumbup:


 I found a 76 scirocco I did a lot of studying before I bought it.
That's way cool I dig it.Is this the same car?








Any how that's walter rohl's car.
He was a profesional rally driver in the early 80's.


----------



## smoothAMBER (Apr 6, 2010)

flatnbagged said:


> Got bored and did a little suspension motification. Still need to adjust the rear. VR oil pan is pretty much sitting on the ground. :banghead:


this calls for an RSs test fit... thing would look mint with my wheels randy!


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

wow, awesome build, can't wait to see more.
Very insipred to vr6 my qsw now


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

gogolfIII said:


> Wow. :heart:


 way to quote all the pics you stupid n00b


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

So here is a few updated pictures of the suspension and a couple with my wheels mocked up











































































Couple photos my room mate took when I was building the suspension.


























Ended up selling my Q Sedan.  I have to focus on just one project for now. Already miss her.


----------



## Biodome (Dec 7, 2000)

mk5 R32 oil pump and shortened 12v steel pan in your future! Looking good!

I still think the short runner would have been a good idea to get that engine higher up in the bay though! :beer:

Keep it up!


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

looks good, I like it alot. 
Sorry about the sedan, but this one seams like a beast. Nice work on the suspension, :thumbup:


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

Biodome said:


> mk5 R32 oil pump and shortened 12v steel pan in your future! Looking good!


definitely.


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

How far down does your PS pump hang down? I didn't realize it but i must have smashed mine and cracked the bracket.....


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

mr sarcastic said:


> How far down does your PS pump hang down? I didn't realize it but i must have smashed mine and cracked the bracket.....


If we're talking about my VR Its pretty low, but definitely not anywhere near as low as the pan. Id imagine if I hit anything it would destroy the pan before it came anywhere near the Ps pump.

If we're talking about the stock 1.7 I didnt think it hung that low but I remember it being the lowest pully... but I still have my motor sitting out back if you need the bracket. Let me know :thumbup:


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

na, its fine, i welded it back up and painted it. thanks though.


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

One of my favorite VW's....glad to see you putting it in the spotlight.:thumbup:


----------



## vr6dubnut12 (Nov 4, 2008)

this is awesome, keep it up!! :beer:


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Love the fabrication here. Looking forward to more updates!


----------



## t-cel2GLI (May 12, 2011)

late to the party i know. i had no idea about quantums till i accidently clicked on this page. First thread i clicked on was this build. I love VR6ex, and i deffinently will be following this thread. :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Haha thanks guys! It feels like it will never be done. But I have high hopes to be driving her this year regardless what she looks like! :thumbup:


----------



## DasChupacabra (Nov 3, 2006)

It'll get done man :beer:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

t-cel2GLI said:


> late to the party i know. i had no idea about quantums till i accidently clicked on this page. First thread i clicked on was this build. I love VR6ex, and i deffinently will be following this thread. :thumbup:opcorn:



ditto:thumbup:


----------



## spa (Jan 26, 2003)

So original, can't wait to see it finished! Nice work and creative thinking..


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice!!!


----------



## asp gti (Sep 5, 2006)

this thing is so sick! amazing job!


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

so much fabrication and skill. awesome


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

I can't wait to see this done and in person.:heart:


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Just a little update: 

Coupe has been at a buddies shop all winter getting the wiring harness squared away. Theyve had it so long I almost forgot I even owned it. Got the phone call the other day that she is now running!  Next step is to get her back to my house and finish up all the little odds and ends needed to make her road worthy. 

Goal is to have her maiden voyage to Wolfsgart in Burlington, VT at the end of July. Wish me luck


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

Photoshoot!!!


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

This is good new! This has to be the most anticipated car for me to see right now.:thumbup:


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Well she's finally alive. Drove her for the first time in a year and a half today. Felt so right. Can't wait to get her road worthy.  

Click for video: 

 

P.S. the 2 1/2" straight Exhaust may have been a bad idea. The video doesnt do it justice. Its god awful loud! :screwy:


----------



## smoothAMBER (Apr 6, 2010)

hell yeah randy! i work up around your area all the time! ill have to come by and check this rig out.


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

sweet!!!


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Saw some pictures from Banchwerks a little while back. Looks like she's almost ready to roll. I've still got an extra spoiler if you need it and I have late model dash facing and I have euro and late model US light setups if you ever decide you want to change it. 
I miss driving the little silver blue beauty, but glad she ended up with someone who appreciates her. My black one is no further done than before. I got sidetracked with a 16V Scirocco, but hopefully this summer I can get rolling on it.


----------



## Aron. (Jul 4, 2012)

Such a great build, I'll be keeping tabs on progress!

Is this car pretty rare in the states? We don't have them over here in the UK


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Seriously looking to sell this guys :banghead: Help me find her a good home... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5481818-82-VR6-Quantum-Coupe 

Make me an offer


----------



## iamatwinkie (Aug 26, 2010)

i am sorry you have to sell this


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn...I hope this goes to a good home.


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Someone should really give this car a new home. Make an offer. Will consider trades


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

wow :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Since I don't have a interested buyers. This thing is on the chopping block. Full part out. Let me know what you need.


----------



## fanuba (May 21, 2013)

flatnbagged said:


> Since I don't have a interested buyers. This thing is on the chopping block. Full part out. Let me know what you need.


hey flat, do you send some parts to Brazil?

Thanks.


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

Bringing this back from the died because..... I own it now :thumbup:


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

Nice. Any interesting plans for it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

ArpyArpad said:


> Nice. Any interesting plans for it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes!! the po bought it apart so i plan to put it back together, doing timing chains, clean and paint engine/trans and engine bay.. It will be some time being that Im also in the middle of a vw dasher air ride project :banghead:


----------



## frankenstang57 (Jul 8, 2013)

Looks like a hell of a start to an awesome car. Can you share any info on the air ride project? I'm planning on doing the same to my wagon after I get it running.


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

frankenstang57 said:


> Looks like a hell of a start to an awesome car. Can you share any info on the air ride project? I'm planning on doing the same to my wagon after I get it running.


Its great to hear someone else also has a dasher and has a project planned, lol. What info are u looking for because theres NOOO information on ANYTHING dasher related?? Im just gathering info from this post and vw fox coilover suspension to give me an idea on what i need to do but it will be trail and error. 

I've installed these on a customer quantum and took measurements:


----------



## frankenstang57 (Jul 8, 2013)

BigDreams Lilpockets said:


> Its great to hear someone else also has a dasher and has a project planned, lol. What info are u looking for because there's NOOO information on ANYTHING dasher related?? Im just gathering info from this post and vw fox coilover suspension to give me an idea on what i need to do but it will be trail and error.


Likewise. All I've seen so far is what I've read here. I'd like to do air ride. I was thinking that outside of the placement of the pick up points for the front struts, it don't look too bad. I just need to get it running. The car is a one owner diesel with 132k on it. For the most part it's rust free and straight, but the motor had 0 compression on #4. The car came with N/A 1.6 that was suppose to be low mileage. I installed the new motor and I'm thinking not-so-much. I should get it figured out this afternoon. In all of it's ugliness: 



















I figured I'd wait until it ran and moved before I do any sort of detailed build threads. I'm afraid if it needs anything really major it may be months before I come up with parts.


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

I figured I'd wait until it ran and moved before I do any sort of detailed build threads. I'm afraid if it needs anything really major it may be months before I come up with parts.[/QUOTE]

Not bad and something good to work with. My dasher is a sedan but im a wagon lover at heart. That would look AWESOME on bags. GL and lmk if i could help...


----------



## frankenstang57 (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah! It burns it's own oil now. I did not know I had a retired VW master motor builder living down the street from me. He's been retired since the 90's, so he worked on these things in their heyday. I had the pump timing jacked up. I took him about 5 minutes ti figure it out. It sounded good, too. Time to finish putting it back together. I'll stop hijacking your thread now, but only after a little B-1 porn:


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

Loos great. Keep up the work and you'll be finished in no time 


DubCreations  Custom mk4 dog bone mount brackets...


----------



## 2thinlizzy (Nov 22, 2012)

*Quantum Coupe with engine conversion*

It would be nice to see more follow up regarding this project car. What is the current situation. It is a really neat idea.


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

2thinlizzy said:


> It would be nice to see more follow up regarding this project car. What is the current situation. It is a really neat idea.


Well since you asked: we hit a little speed bump. We just parted a c5 a6 2.7t 6spd manual and we're debating if we should remove the aaa vr6 to drop this is in...










From our measurement this will fix under the hood. The o1e trans will also work with modifications. The donor a6 was hit in the front with a broken oil pan so we will have to remove both oil pans to investigate. It would be a shame if we do remove the vr6 but not sure at this pt in time 


DubCreations  Custom mk4 dog bone mount brackets...


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

Don't know the weight of your 2.7L V6, but (vs. the VR6) even the all-alloy 2.8L V6 would add about 100 Lbs more weight to the Quantum coupe's front end, and it looks like the bulk of that extra load would ride fairly high in the chassis/engine compartment. Probably OK for straight line acceleration and likely within reason for leisurely interstate cruising, but I'd bet the the added nose weight & resultant shift in the center of gravity wouldn't help the car's handling on twisty roads. OTOH that may not be a concern in this case.

Choices... choices! What's the power difference between your VR6 (2.8L?) & V6 2.7L? Guess there are always trade-offs!

J.R.
SoCal


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

The aaa vr6 engine around 175hp and the s4 twin turbo is 250hp stock but with a tune and some upgrades over 300


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

why not, bumperrrr


----------



## vjhkb (Nov 7, 2015)

I hope you have yours out next show year!


----------



## OutGolfin (May 23, 2012)

BigDreams Lilpockets said:


> Well since you asked: we hit a little speed bump. We just parted a c5 a6 2.7t 6spd manual and we're debating if we should remove the aaa vr6 to drop this is in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

